# Do I hav e any recourse or am i just dumb?



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Long story short, didnt like the little 17" wheels on my Boxster so went to a tyre/wheel place that had the exact style of porsche wheels i wanted, size was large 19" and rather wide at 275 (rear) the owner reassured me after checking that they would fit ok, and to be fair they do look the mutts nuts. 

Whilst drving home earlier, and thankfully due to the speed humps around springs, quite sedately, i put my foot to the brake pedal had a moment of stopping then no brakes. Took it to the auto place at the meadows and the reason the brakes failed was that the tyre has worn away the rear brake pipe causing brake fluid to leak. For non mechanical minded out there, generally a cut brake pipe with leaking fluid is not a desired state for any car.

Spoke with the guy who sold me the rims and he insists he checked and there was no contact with the brake pipes and he remembers checking. Now the consequence of this could of been pretty serious so my question is obviousley the wheels arent suitable for the car so based on the above story do i have any recourse with a Dubai version of trading standards? to get the guy to change them for something which are not going to try and kill me or am i stuffed and need to get bolts/spacers changed etc at my own cost to recify the solution.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I don't think there's much you can do unless you bought them from the Porsche dealer. Certainly in the UK, any wheel supplier will emphasise that it's up to the owner to determine if the supplied wheels will fit the car.

Certainly, taking the word of a shop owner who will sell you an expensive item based on his response to you, in Dubai, certainly suggests you're just dumb. A little online research probably would have told you what you need to do to fit a certain wheel/tyre combination to a particular car, plenty of online forums where you'd get an answer quite quickly.


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

The 'Pros' here are a feckin joke. Had a horde of jokesters try to sell me a battery for the company Escape pod that was just over half the Cold Cranking Amperes of the original... and for over 600AED too! (Al Tayer then proceeded to charge 815 and take two hours to fit the correct one GRRRRRR)
Having the dead one tested by another 'Pro' was so so funny, he metered it while the engine was running... funnily enough it was showing plenty of grunt (gosh!) when I suggested he should shut the engine off, it tested at 9% 
*sigh*


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

So i agree with Gavtek, i am dumb, am a member of a couple of porsche forums and 275 can be fitted with small spacers. The guy told me he was fitting spacers and i saw him rooting about in the his collection of spacers. Once on the ramp at autopro its clear there are no spacers fiited.

The upside is that the cost for repair, new brake pipe, caliper, refill of brake fluid and labour is 485aed, which i consider a bargain as just the mention of the words 'porsche' and 'repair' makes my debit card starts weeping.

As for the dumbness in my defence the big shiney wheels did have an influence on my sanity much in the same way as my wife does looking at diamond rings.


----------



## maxd (Mar 22, 2009)

If you really like them do a work around for teh brake fluid pipe, that is what I would do. Also sometimes on large rims you need to roll the arches on teh wheels to stop them clipping. All is possible and it probably is not a hard fix. Go to an independent garage, Porsche will just rip you off.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

maxd said:


> If you really like them do a work around for teh brake fluid pipe, that is what I would do. Also sometimes on large rims you need to roll the arches on teh wheels to stop them clipping. All is possible and it probably is not a hard fix. Go to an independent garage, Porsche will just rip you off.


Yep having the work done at Autopro in the meadows, they fitted a coolant reservoir there for me, to be honest find the labour costs very reasonable. They are moving the brake pipes as well, arches are fine.

Car become a little money trap the last few weeks, thing overheated and had to have new water pump, thermostat and radiator flush done. Took it to Max garage in Al Quoz, only because i was taking it to another garage and the the temp was so hot thought it was going to blow and they were the nearest.They did have about 5 porsches waiting for work to be done, which was either they are good at porsche repairs or porsches break down a lot, think its the latter for me at the moment! 

Price was reasonable and service good, and as a bonus they have a load of classic cars they do work on if you just want to browse.


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

You can find all the possible tire/rim combinations in your manual (just as a hint)!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I`m running a Cayman S that came with 19`s as standard but I think its using 265/35 rubber with 5mil spacers.


----------

